# Wanna' see my Kissy-Face?



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Kissy-Face!

Ya' know ya' want a big Ol' kiss...









I was just going to call it hungry...








It's not another Venetian Carnival masks*, but the beginnings a new mask that a night of useful Insomnia produced**. 
More later, tired now.

(* But made the same way...)
(** now I'm tired and useless...:googly


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Inadvertent 3rd grade humor in titles...








:googly:
Thanks, deb!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Give that dude some food!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO! That was awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does he bite?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice mask Zurgh....you boggle the mind...your sometimes demented posts......and then you create something like this....Wow....just wow......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks like something you dreamed up in a nightmare. Which, you know, is a high complement.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, forum peeps, your kind words motivate me!

The base mask is a Plague Dr. blank, made without a complete beak. I further cut down the beak stub & used it for the upper lip. The lower mouth's teeth are from a mache clay cast of a tennis ball. The teeth around the eyes were cut directly from the base mask, then given lips. The entire mask was trimmed down around the outside, and the bottom of the mask was cut, then extended down.

I used a larger pic to show the masks details, and texture as well. (This texture irratates me in the carnival mask blanks, as I'm going for a porcilin smooth finish for those.) Plan to put on another 'orange peel'-ish textured, thin layer of clay, then finishing it with a layer of wrinkly toilet paper mache. May extend this from a face mask, to a full head mask, too. May add mouths for the ears, as well as putting another mouth (or more) on the back. Not sure if I will try to add another row of teeth inside the big mouth. May add a wig, as well... I was thinking of adding eyes, but have decided aganst it

As far as the rest of the costume, I was thinking about getting/making a bloodied 'Kiss the cook' apron, and perhaps making a big cleaver/spatula (Cleaveula)...

The idea came from a combination of sources: photo shops of eyes swapped with mouths, the movie 'predator' mouth, book cover art (HP Lovecraft, and his stories, too), a quick sketch, and my rather demented imagination...

Now a question, what fabric/cloth is see- through? I was thinking of making an under-mask out of a material that you can see out, but not see into...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool mask Z! Maybe you could use a black sheer or black sheer pantyhose.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job Z!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I love it!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for the all too kind comments, still lots to do on this one...

Kissy-face head extension and progress... 








... and never mind the other secret projects surrounding it...:googly:


----------

